
Stockholm says no to Apple 'town square' in its oldest park - macbookaries
https://amp.theguardian.com/cities/2018/nov/01/stockholm-apple-town-square-park-kings-garden-kungstradgarden
======
3327
excuse my French but I applaud the Swedes for not selling the soul of their
city to corporate interests. End of the day apple is a company. It was nothing
20 years ago and is a trillion dollar company today - but so what? it is just
another corporation. It doesn't give back and only takes. That is a
misalignment of incentive structures. Apple does not care for the well being
of Swedes. It cares about its shareholders. So excuse my French but Fahhk
(lets see the deep learning profanity filter catch this!) Apple.

~~~
apazgo
Sadly they already did, there is a TGI Friday at the location Apple wanted
today.

~~~
gyaru
It might be a tacky restaurant, but at least it is a restaurant and that's
what they were looking for.

Restaurants provide a lot more for the place than a big electronic store that
pretends to not be one.

~~~
Apocryphon
Apple also wants far more space than simple what the restaurant occupies.

